
Wordpress 2.7 is the Real Deal - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/10/05/wordpress-27-is-the-real-deal/
======
dryicerx
Sure, a new shiny version with a lot of bells and whistles will make it more
writer friendly while adding to the bloat, but it's sad to see lot of people
out there spending more time upgrading and spending more time meddling with
the back cms system rather than the spending time writing actual quality
posts.

Wordpress is nice, I've used it since 1.5 something, but recently dropped it
completely and wrote my own just because the bloat was unbearable and there
are too many features that I won't ever use. And if I skip out on updating,
then comes the script kiddies using all the holes to exploit the site and
others to plug ads and spam. And when I get around to updating, all the
customization hacks done to the wordpress installation either completely goes
fubar or everything comes to a screeching halt.

/rant

Spend a day, write your own cms and save a ridiculous amount of time in the
long run while having total control over your features.

~~~
dominik
Perhaps I'm not as talented, but it seems it'd take far more than a day to
write a robust, production-quality cms.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Though to the OP: are there any good tutorials you'd recommend to those
of us who would be INTERESTED in making our own?

~~~
dryicerx
Straight PHP and MySQL. <http://www.tizag.com/phpT/>
<http://us.php.net/tut.php> or just google for PHP and MySQL.

Understand that a blog is nothing more than a list of posts/entries. Simplest
case is have one php script that just dumps the entries from the SQL database
on to a page (you can improve up on that with things like pages, tags,
trackbacks, etc) but those are all extras.

Comments are just entries, except they have a extra field that specify which
post/entry they belong to.

Posts and Comments, the only two things required for a blog. Now just improve
upon that.

Do a few PHP/MySQL tutorials and you should be able to do this pretty easily.

And this can be done very short too... mine is 1700 lines (that includes
whitespace and comments) running janitha.com right now * Posts/Pages *
Comments * A Captcha-like Implementation * Gallery Intergration * A simple
Plugin/Widget Architecture * Simple Admin Interface for
adding/modifying/deleting posts * RSS * URL Rewriting * Automatic Static
Caching

------
prospero
_This most noticeable change will be the navigation bar being moved to the
left-hand side of the page._

------
gojomo
I'm not sure what to think about the casual use of the term 'lebensraum',
originally the Nazi rationale for invading and displacing eastern european
peoples, to describe a new, more-spacious HTML page layout.

Is it a positive sign of how far we've come from the horrors of WW2, or a
negative sign of how much we've forgotten? (I wonder the same thing about the
bay area record store called 'The Vinyl Solution'.)

I'll be an optimist and consider it a positive sign, but it's still jarring to
me in context.

[*] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensraum>

------
josefresco
No thanks, I'll take stability over new features.

WP 2.6 has been a disaster for me with media and backend issues.

~~~
fallentimes
What are you using?

